
A lonely death - wheresvic1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/world/asia/japan-lonely-deaths-the-end.html?target=comments&hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&modref=HPCommentsRefer&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news#commentsContainer
======
temp1
Are there any books, fictional or other-wise discussing this issue in the
context of a developed country?

